# TWELVE U.S. Embassy Attacks During George W. Bush Administration



## Lakhota

> _By David Edwards_
> 
> As The Daily Dolt noted on Thursday, terrorists attacked U.S. embassies 12 times while President George W. Bush was in office. At least eight of those attacks occurred while Rumsfeld was serving as secretary of Defense.
> 
> Including the attacks on Tuesday, U.S. embassies have come under attack twice since Obama took office.



More: Rumsfeld defends Romney: Embassy attacked because of American weakness | The Raw Story



> Actually, there were twelve terrorist attacks on U.S. diplomatic facilities abroad during George W. Bushs tenure  _the most of any president in history_  and eight of those occurred while Donald Rumsfeld was in office.



More: Rumsfeld Tweets Embassy Attacks Due To "Perceived American Weakness" | The Daily Dolt


----------



## Rocko

So?


----------



## Trajan

I thought bush stared the WOT?


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Rozman

Nothing that happens is ever Obama's fault.


----------



## depotoo

well, considering beginning with  2011 there have been 6 attacks on US Embassies under Obama in less than 2 years...


----------



## Lakhota

depotoo said:


> well, considering beginning with  2011 there have been 6 attacks on US Embassies under Obama in less than 2 years...



Please name them with credible facts.  I'm aware of only two under Obama to date.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How many Ambassadors were killed when da Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh was POTUS?


----------



## depotoo

Lakhota said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, considering beginning with  2011 there have been 6 attacks on US Embassies under Obama in less than 2 years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please name them with credible facts.  I'm aware of only two under Obama to date.
Click to expand...


2011  United States  Damascus, Syria 2011 Syrian uprising[4] 
2011  United States  Kabul, Afghanistan 2011 Kabul Attacks[5] 
2011  United States  Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina [6] 
2012  United States  Cairo, Egypt 2012 attack on the American Embassy in Egypt 
2012  United States  Benghazi, Libya 2012 attack on the American Consulate in Libya 
2012  United States  Sanaa, Yemen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_embassy_attacks


----------



## beretta304

CrusaderFrank said:


> How many Ambassadors were killed when da Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh was POTUS?




I was just going to say that. Let's see if Chief Jay Strongbow gets back to us.


----------



## Oddball

beretta304 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Ambassadors were killed when da Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh was POTUS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to say that. Let's see if Chief Jay Strongbow gets back to us.
Click to expand...

You watch your ass.

At least Chief Jay Strongbow had a real job, other than that of spamming links to far leftist crackpot websites and blogs all day long.


----------



## Lakhota

depotoo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, considering beginning with  2011 there have been 6 attacks on US Embassies under Obama in less than 2 years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please name them with credible facts.  I'm aware of only two under Obama to date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2011  United States  Damascus, Syria 2011 Syrian uprising[4]
> 2011  United States  Kabul, Afghanistan 2011 Kabul Attacks[5]
> 2011  United States  Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina [6]
> 2012  United States  Cairo, Egypt 2012 attack on the American Embassy in Egypt
> 2012  United States  Benghazi, Libya 2012 attack on the American Consulate in Libya
> 2012  United States  Sanaa, Yemen
> List of attacks on diplomatic missions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Read the footnotes in your link.  BTW, Afghanistan is a war zone.


----------



## Trajan

Lakhota said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please name them with credible facts.  I'm aware of only two under Obama to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011  United States  Damascus, Syria 2011 Syrian uprising[4]
> 2011  United States  Kabul, Afghanistan 2011 Kabul Attacks[5]
> 2011  United States  Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina [6]
> 2012  United States  Cairo, Egypt 2012 attack on the American Embassy in Egypt
> 2012  United States  Benghazi, Libya 2012 attack on the American Consulate in Libya
> 2012  United States  Sanaa, Yemen
> List of attacks on diplomatic missions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the footnotes in your link.  BTW, Afghanistan is a war zone.
Click to expand...


and Libya was 'liberated' by us? so?


----------



## depotoo

Lakhota said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please name them with credible facts.  I'm aware of only two under Obama to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011  United States  Damascus, Syria 2011 Syrian uprising[4]
> 2011  United States  Kabul, Afghanistan 2011 Kabul Attacks[5]
> 2011  United States  Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina [6]
> 2012  United States  Cairo, Egypt 2012 attack on the American Embassy in Egypt
> 2012  United States  Benghazi, Libya 2012 attack on the American Consulate in Libya
> 2012  United States  Sanaa, Yemen
> List of attacks on diplomatic missions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the footnotes in your link.  BTW, Afghanistan is a war zone.
Click to expand...


and that has what to do with what?  You stated there were 12 under Bush in 8 years.  I stated there have been 6 in less than 2 under Obama, 3 of which have been in 3 days. 
Now, you started this, not me.


----------



## GoneBezerk

I knew one of the idiots would start this thread.....trying to downplay Obamination getting an Ambassador KILLED. 

Oh, did you also know Buuuuuuuuush had a DUI decades ago???? Huh? Did YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU?

No, don't look over there at Obamination.....look over there at Buuuuuuuuuuuush!


----------



## Lakhota

It's a stretch to even count 2 under Obama up until recent attacks.  Regarding Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina - it was only one man firing shots. Kabul doesn't count since it's a war zone.


----------



## bodecea

Lakhota said:


> _By David Edwards_
> 
> As The Daily Dolt noted on Thursday, terrorists attacked U.S. embassies 12 times while President George W. Bush was in office. At least eight of those attacks occurred while Rumsfeld was serving as secretary of Defense.
> 
> Including the attacks on Tuesday, U.S. embassies have come under attack twice since Obama took office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Rumsfeld defends Romney: Embassy attacked because of American weakness | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there were twelve terrorist attacks on U.S. diplomatic facilities abroad during George W. Bushs tenure  _the most of any president in history_  and eight of those occurred while Donald Rumsfeld was in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More: Rumsfeld Tweets Embassy Attacks Due To "Perceived American Weakness" | The Daily Dolt
Click to expand...


Did the Administration Apologize....I mean Condemn those attacks?


----------



## depotoo

Lakhota said:


> It's a stretch to even count 2 under Obama up until recent attacks.  Regarding Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina - it was only one man firing shots. Kabul doesn't count since it's a war zone.



Oh, I 've got it, you now are setting different criteria.  Why is it when someone loses their own ridiculous point  they then try to change the parameters?  You lost.  Get over it.


----------



## Lakhota

depotoo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stretch to even count 2 under Obama up until recent attacks.  Regarding Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina - it was only one man firing shots. Kabul doesn't count since it's a war zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I 've got it, you now are setting different criteria.  Why is it when someone loses their own point  they then try to change the parameters?  You lost.  Get over it.
Click to expand...


I'm only interested in facts and truth - not gotcha.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## GoneBezerk

Since the liberals want to turn this into a game, let's say -1 point per attack.

Bush has -12 points and Obamination has -6 points.

But how many points for getting the Embassy overrun and destroyed?
Also, what about the Ambassador tortured, dragged through the streets and killed?

Would Bush still be losing your little game after that?


----------



## mamooth

Rocko said:


> So?



The point is that y'all never uttered a peep of protest when it happened far more often under Bush, which demonstrates you're all just partisan liars, making up yet another phony outrage routine that no one believes.

And the point is that the "but  .. but ... an ambassador was killed!" is obvious weaseling through goalpost moving, which just makes you guys look even more pathetic.

And the point is that the left never went after Bush when it happened, being that unlike the right, the left is more loyal to our country than our party. Unlike GoneBezerk, we never tried to score points and make it a political game. Moral high ground again goes to the liberals.


----------



## depotoo

Lakhota said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stretch to even count 2 under Obama up until recent attacks.  Regarding Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina - it was only one man firing shots. Kabul doesn't count since it's a war zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I 've got it, you now are setting different criteria.  Why is it when someone loses their own point  they then try to change the parameters?  You lost.  Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm only interested in facts and truth - not gotcha.
Click to expand...


well, if you really want to get technical, then we could also remove some of Bush's.  You are the one playing games here.  Not me.  Facts and truth are what I gave you.  You just don't like them.   If you want to play with the big boys, then play fair, rather than trying to pull a 'gotcha', such as you did.  And it also might pay to check what you are trying to 'play gotcha' with, before you start a thread.  Otherwise it will almost assuredly bite you in the butt every time.


----------



## GoneBezerk

Dumbfuck, protestors lobbing stuff at the Embassy can be an "attack."

I don't recall any Ambassador being dragged through the streets and killed when Buuuuuuush was in office Come on dumbfuck, tell us.

Oh, I thought Obamination was going to heal the planet and make everyone love us compared to Buuuuuuush. At least nobody killed our Ambassadors under Bush.

As for your scoreboard, I'd say it's probably -100 for Obamination thanks to his stupidity in Libya. 



mamooth said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that y'all never uttered a peep of protest when it happened far more often under Bush, which demonstrates you're all just partisan liars, making up yet another phony outrage routine that no one believes.
> 
> And the point is that the "but  .. but ... an ambassador was killed!" is obvious weaseling through goalpost moving, which just makes you guys look even more pathetic.
> 
> And the point is that the left never went after Bush when it happened, being that unlike the right, the left is more loyal to our country than our party. Unlike GoneBezerk, we never tried to score points and make it a political game. Moral high ground again goes to the liberals.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lakhota

GoneBezerk said:


> Since the liberals want to turn this into a game, let's say -1 point per attack.
> 
> Bush has -12 points and Obamination has -6 points.
> 
> But how many points for getting the Embassy overrun and destroyed?
> Also, what about the Ambassador tortured, dragged through the streets and killed?
> 
> Would Bush still be losing your little game after that?



Huh?  Which Ambassador?  My understanding is that Ambassador Chris Steven was carried to the hospital by Libyans where he died from smoke inhalation.



> (CBS/AP) TRIPOLI, Libya - The Libyan doctor who treated U.S. ambassador Christopher Stevens says the diplomat died of severe asphyxiation and that he tried for 90 minutes to revive him.
> 
> Ziad Abu Zeid told The Associated Press on Wednesday that Stevens was brought to the Benghazi Medical Center by Libyans the night before, with no other Americans and that initially no one realized he was the ambassador.
> 
> Abu Zeid said Stevens had "severe asphyxia," apparently from smoke inhalation, causing stomach bleeding, but had no other injuries.



More: Libyan doctor: U.S. ambassador Christopher Stevens died of "severe asphyxia" - CBS News


----------



## blackhawk

Here is the funny part when you trace the story from the Op back through the links going from The Raw Story then to the Daily Dolt you discover the source for the list is Wikipedia. I don't know about the rest of you but I don't know of any credible news outlet that uses Wikipedia as a source.


----------



## Rocko

Lakhota said:


> yea that's real too.


----------



## Lovebears65

Rocko said:


> So?



You see everything is Bush's fault. No matter how long he has been out of office because Obama cant be at fault for anything  because we are all racist if we think he is doing a bad job.. .  You didnt get the memo did you LOL


----------



## depotoo

mamooth said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that y'all never uttered a peep of protest when it happened far more often under Bush, which demonstrates you're all just partisan liars, making up yet another phony outrage routine that no one believes.
> 
> And the point is that the "but  .. but ... an ambassador was killed!" is obvious weaseling through goalpost moving, which just makes you guys look even more pathetic.
> 
> And the point is that the left never went after Bush when it happened, being that unlike the right, the left is more loyal to our country than our party. Unlike GoneBezerk, we never tried to score points and make it a political game. Moral high ground again goes to the liberals.
Click to expand...


Far more often?  6 in less than 2 years?  3 in 3 days for Obama?  
Moral high ground my foot.  Who started this thread?


----------



## GoneBezerk

Good god you're an idiot.

Explain the gash on his forehead. 

Oh, now you're telling us he only died this way, not that way. 

Ohhhhh, he died from falling asleep and inhaling the smoke from his burning cigar???? 



Lakhota said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the liberals want to turn this into a game, let's say -1 point per attack.
> 
> Bush has -12 points and Obamination has -6 points.
> 
> But how many points for getting the Embassy overrun and destroyed?
> Also, what about the Ambassador tortured, dragged through the streets and killed?
> 
> Would Bush still be losing your little game after that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  Which Ambassador?  My understanding is that Ambassador Chris Steven was carried to the hospital by Libyans where he died from smoke inhalation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CBS/AP) TRIPOLI, Libya - The Libyan doctor who treated U.S. ambassador Christopher Stevens says the diplomat died of severe asphyxiation and that he tried for 90 minutes to revive him.
> 
> Ziad Abu Zeid told The Associated Press on Wednesday that Stevens was brought to the Benghazi Medical Center by Libyans the night before, with no other Americans and that initially no one realized he was the ambassador.
> 
> Abu Zeid said Stevens had "severe asphyxia," apparently from smoke inhalation, causing stomach bleeding, but had no other injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More: Libyan doctor: U.S. ambassador Christopher Stevens died of "severe asphyxia" - CBS News
Click to expand...


----------



## Annie

Rocko said:


> So?



Methinks Lakota knows about Yemen and Tunisia, with more likely on the way. He's playing defense. 

Truth is, Obama has weakened out position in the ME and Africa. The apologies are not working.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

Lakhota said:


> _By David Edwards_
> 
> As The Daily Dolt noted on Thursday, terrorists attacked U.S. embassies 12 times while President George W. Bush was in office. At least eight of those attacks occurred while Rumsfeld was serving as secretary of Defense.
> 
> Including the attacks on Tuesday, U.S. embassies have come under attack twice since Obama took office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Rumsfeld defends Romney: Embassy attacked because of American weakness | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there were twelve terrorist attacks on U.S. diplomatic facilities abroad during George W. Bushs tenure  _the most of any president in history_  and eight of those occurred while Donald Rumsfeld was in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More: Rumsfeld Tweets Embassy Attacks Due To "Perceived American Weakness" | The Daily Dolt
Click to expand...


Put a sock in it, loon wolf.

Let's check out what happened during the Clinton years, BEFORE the 9/11 attacks:

1993
Feb. 26
New York City: bomb exploded in basement garage of World Trade Center, killing 6 and injuring at least 1,040 others. In 1995, militant Islamist Sheik Omar Abdel Rahman and 9 others were convicted of conspiracy charges, and in 1998, Ramzi Yousef, believed to have been the mastermind, was convicted of the bombing. Al-Qaeda involvement is suspected.

1995
April 19 
Oklahoma City: car bomb exploded outside federal office building, collapsing wall and floors. 168 people were killed, including 19 children and 1 person who died in rescue effort. Over 220 buildings sustained damage. Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols later convicted in the antigovernment plot to avenge the Branch Davidian standoff in Waco, Tex., exactly 2 years earlier.

Nov. 13
Riyadh, Saudi Arabia: car bomb exploded at U.S. military headquarters, killing 5 U.S. military servicemen.

1996
June 25
Dhahran, Saudi Arabia: truck bomb exploded outside Khobar Towers military complex, killing 19 American servicemen and injuring hundreds of others. 13 Saudis and a Lebanese, all alleged members of Islamic militant group Hezbollah, were indicted on charges relating to the attack in June 2001.

1998
Aug. 7
Nairobi, Kenya, and Dar es Salaam, Tanzania: truck bombs exploded almost simultaneously near 2 U.S. embassies, killing 224 (213 in Kenya and 11 in Tanzania) and injuring about 4,500. 4 men connected with al-Qaeda, 2 of whom had received training at al-Qaeda camps inside Afghanistan, were convicted of the killings in May 2001 and later sentenced to life in prison. A federal grand jury had indicted 22 men in connection with the attacks, including Saudi dissident Osama bin Laden, who remained at large.

2000
Oct. 12
Aden, Yemen: U.S. Navy destroyer USS Cole heavily damaged when a small boat loaded with explosives blew up alongside it. 17 sailors killed. Linked to Osama bin Laden, or members of al-Qaeda terrorist network.


----------



## Darkwind

Lakhota said:


> It's a stretch to even count 2 under Obama up until recent attacks.  Regarding Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina - it was only one man firing shots. Kabul doesn't count since it's a war zone.


Pay attention everyone.

This is what is called 'moving the goal posts after I have had My ass handed to Me".

This is why Lakhota needs to stick with posting other peoples opinions...He can't think for himself.


----------



## Lakhota

Yeah, baby, let's divert and distort.  You NaziCons are great at that.


----------



## mamooth

GoneBezerk said:


> Dumbfuck, protestors lobbing stuff at the Embassy can be an "attack."



People died in most of those Bush-era attacks. Nice attempt at goalpost moving, though.



> I don't recall any Ambassador being dragged through the streets and killed when Buuuuuuush was in office Come on dumbfuck, tell us.



And another fine goalpost move. It's only an attack if an ambassador is killed! According to your peculiar standards, this is the first embassy attack ever! <Golf clap>



> Oh, I thought Obamination was going to heal the planet and make everyone love us compared to Buuuuuuush.



I can't help it if you think President Obama is the messiah, and that you fall asleep each night as you dream of pleasuring your POTUS. In fact, your mancrush on him sort of creeps me out.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Lakhota said:


> _By David Edwards_
> 
> As The Daily Dolt noted on Thursday, terrorists attacked U.S. embassies 12 times while President George W. Bush was in office. At least eight of those attacks occurred while Rumsfeld was serving as secretary of Defense.
> 
> Including the attacks on Tuesday, U.S. embassies have come under attack twice since Obama took office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Rumsfeld defends Romney: Embassy attacked because of American weakness | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there were twelve terrorist attacks on U.S. diplomatic facilities abroad during George W. Bushs tenure  _the most of any president in history_  and eight of those occurred while Donald Rumsfeld was in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More: Rumsfeld Tweets Embassy Attacks Due To "Perceived American Weakness" | The Daily Dolt
Click to expand...


God forbid you ever hold Obama accountable for anything. Obama and his minions will be blaming Bush right up to the very end; whether that is January 2013 or January 2017. Obama can blame Bush for the intel infrastructure that enabled him to get OBL.


----------



## depotoo

and I am praying this report out of Lebanon is incorrect - 


> A shocking report has come from the Tayyar News Service in Lebanon that murdered United States Ambassador to Libya, J. Christopher Stevens was raped before he was killed. The article was originally printed in Arabic and it translates as follows:
> 
> "The U.S. ambassador to Libya was raped sexually before killing by gunmen who stormed the embassy building in Benghazi last night to protest against the film is offensive to the Prophet Muhammad (pbuh)," The sources said that "Ambassador was killed and representation of his body in a manner similar to what happened with Gaddafi, such as murder. "


Ambassador Stevens Was Raped Before His Murder, Reports Claim


----------



## LilOlLady

11 embassies attacked, yet Bush got free pass

Regarding a letter that appeared here on Nov. 8, I would like to remind everyone that during the George W. Bush administration, there were 11 attacks on U.S. embassies, resulting in *53 deaths and 90 injuries.*

On each of those occasions, we were harshly admonished that criticizing or questioning the president about the event was giving aid and comfort to the enemy, and was treasonous.
Letter: 11 embassies attacked, yet Bush got free pass - Opinion - The Buffalo News


----------

